# join Spouse in Business permit



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi there, my friends wife would like to join her husband on who have business permit. What is the process or which type of permit she must apply. She is now on visitor visa.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It sounds like she will have to return home to re-apply. What do you mean "join her husband" - she is already in SA, right? In any event, she cannot get a business visa unless she qualifies alone for this. She can get an Accompanying Spouse Visa (which she might be on already).


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

No, she came here with an tourist visa and husband was an asylum seeker that time. Then she also went to asylum. Later husband only applied for him business permit and she was on asylum.


----------

